# meeting - Benidorm/Relleu area



## colinsbrown0605 (May 13, 2013)

hello everyone, my name is colin and i am planning to move within 20km of benidorm,
the problem i am facing is my wife and i want to live around english people as well as spanish.
do you recomend anywhere 
I have been looking at housing in the relleu area


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

colinsbrown0605 said:


> hello everyone, my name is colin and i am planning to move within 20km of benidorm,
> the problem i am facing is my wife and i want to live around english people as well as spanish.
> do you recomend anywhere
> I have been looking at housing in the relleu area


Have a look in and around El Campello. We are is about 18km from Benidorm and can drive there in about 15-20 minutes.

It has just the right mixture of Spanish and expats. 
It is on the coast with fabulous beaches. 
There is a tram link to Benidorm and Alicante


----------

